# Kindle Loading Slowing Down



## alabamasooner (Oct 20, 2012)

My Kindle's loading is taking longer.  There seems to be hesitation between searches or going to notes or whatever.  I've got over 95% free space on my storage (over 3G).  

Anybody had a similar problem and fixed it?

Thx, Steve (alabamasooner)


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Try a restart first of all - Home, Menu, Settings, Menu, Restart

How long have you had the Kindle for? How many books have you read on it - even if you've deleted them later?

There are indexes which are built for each book, and they aren't necessarily cleared out when the book is deleted, so a gradual slowing down is almost inevitable - see my posts at the beginning of this thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=108962.15.


----------

